# Full Time Composing - Vlog



## dylanmixer (May 18, 2021)

Apologies if this isn't the right forum for it, but I've started a video series on YouTube about my journey becoming a full time music composer (which begins literally today). Not meant to be a tutorial or instructional series by any means, simply a diary of sorts about my efforts and struggles moving forward. It is an uncertain time, and I think it may be helpful for some who haven't quite made the leap yet to see exactly what it's like to start from day 1.

Also to those who are better at the YouTube thing than I am - I absolutely welcome your critique or suggestions! 



Episode 2:


Episode 3:


Episode 4:


Episode 5:


Episode 6:


Episode 7:








FULL TIME COMPOSING: HIGHS AND LOWS


This is the seventh in a series of videos discussing what it's like to quit your job and start composing music FULL TIME for the first time. Videos will come...




youtu.be


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, I admire your passion. Good on you for having a financial buffer for the next several months! I also hope that film project gave you a good upfront fee. The only thing I would have done differently is what you talk about at 4:30; I would have secured a solid stream of work prior to pulling the plug on your regular job, it just depends on how hard you want to pursue that in your non-working hours. Once you get into a “groove”, you can find a balance. One thing you nailed, is how work dues not magically come your way...you need to constantly network and bang on doors. I can personally attest that perseverance pays off. 

Anyways, good luck! I’ll follow your progress.


----------



## dylanmixer (May 19, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Thanks for sharing, I admire your passion. Good on you for having a financial buffer for the next several months! I also hope that film project gave you a good upfront fee. The only thing I would have done differently is what you talk about at 4:30; I would have secured a solid stream of work prior to pulling the plug on your regular job, it just depends on how hard you want to pursue that in your non-working hours. Once you get into a “groove”, you can find a balance. One thing you nailed, is how work dues not magically come your way...you need to constantly network and bang on doors. I can personally attest that perseverance pays off.
> 
> Anyways, good luck! I’ll follow your progress.


Thanks! I felt that I had to rip the band aid off if I was going to get any where.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 19, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> Thanks! I felt that I had to rip the band aid off if I was going to get any where.


I commend you! If it doesn't work out as a full-time sustainable career, you'll at least have the satisfaction of knowing that you gave it your best....and you can still continue with it as a serious part-time career indefinitely (that's where I landed).


----------



## AndreBoulard (May 19, 2021)

best of luck dylan and yes thats definitely a challenge but things will turned the way you seek them . Youll be surprise of what things will happen when you effectively take your mind set like that. I have no daught youll do great. What you give out will come your way at the right time.


----------



## dylanmixer (May 24, 2021)

Thanks everyone for watching and your feedback!

Here's Episode 2.


----------



## dylanmixer (Jun 8, 2021)

New episode out!


----------



## dylanmixer (Jun 26, 2021)

New episode talking about my 5 most useful sample libraries when you're on a deadline!


----------



## dylanmixer (Jul 16, 2021)

New video!


----------



## dylanmixer (Aug 24, 2021)

New video and check in with where I'm at!


----------



## dylanmixer (Oct 6, 2021)

New video in my Full Time Composing series. Last time I talked about things were going great. In this one I talk about how they're not! (For now)


----------

